# OMG ITS HAPPENING ITS REAALLLYY HAPPENING!!!!!!!, About New Level Promo!!!!!!!!!!



## ShelleySnapz (Aug 30, 2006)

As some of you know I am in business with 3 other people promoting bands...me being the photographer, doing press releases, portfolios, concert shtst etc....

Ok so I got a call from Chris(the founder of NLP) just a bit ago.....I will have somewhere between $4K an d $8K in my hands tomorrow!!!!

He just got off the phone with capital records, they agreed to a contract, in about 1 week Chris will be flying out to meet with them to sign....THEN Arista records is now talking contracts and they are bringin Virgin records with them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Chris's friend Andre that runs Chris's record company in Houston Tx will be moving out here within 2 months and bringing $100,000K to start up studio productions in the hip hop/R&B genre of music....meaning that I will be moving my little brother from Orlando FL to do AR here....at this very moment (since I JUST got off the phone with him) Sammy is working on getting as manyy (Bit I told him I want 5 by MMonday) roups of the BEST singers he can find....and send me links to their sites and have them or him send me their tracks on CD so we can review them....Sammy will be working with Andre bringing in more groups....we are gonna get him an apt to stay in.....OMG IM SOOO excited!!!
capital records is bringing 48 national groups..I think Arista is bringing....28?? 
Oh and This friday night I think....On MTV2 Headbangers Ball...A thousand Shades of Cold will be airing their video!!! I think the song is Undisputed This is the band that Lenny Silver (owner of Amherst recods...among others) is paying us to promote!
I know I probably missed SOMETHING to tell you...but this is the basic rundown! LOL
My god Im gonna be so busy with photography.....thats all I will do is snap photos and snap more!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## terri (Aug 30, 2006)

Congrats on this imminent success! You're pretty cute when you're excited.  But then, sounds like there's a lot to be excited about. 

Run with it! :thumbup:


----------



## photo gal (Aug 30, 2006)

A great big "atta girl" !!!  It all sounds very exciting....enjoy!!  : )


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 30, 2006)

How awesome that it's all coming together! Rejoice!


----------



## ShelleySnapz (Aug 30, 2006)

Terri...going back and reading what I wrote.....I sound like a dippy 16 year old!! LOL


----------



## terri (Aug 30, 2006)

ShelleySnapz said:
			
		

> Terri...going back and reading what I wrote.....I sound like a dippy 16 year old!! LOL


But you see, that's part of your charm.


----------



## Alison (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm glad things are going so well! Best of luck to you in your new venture :thumbsup:


----------



## markc (Aug 30, 2006)

Hot damn....

Congrats!


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 31, 2006)

ok I read it twice and understood very little from your job...  but never mind... congrats


----------



## ShelleySnapz (Aug 31, 2006)

LOL Here is some more clarification for those of you scratching your heads....

Ok Chris is the founder of New level Promotions, his daughter whitney is his assistant, I am the photographer and Matt is the graphic artist

Chris did this kind of thing back in Houston a few years ago for the pst 10+years

He just started NLP this past year with us

We promote local bands

We are trying to promote NATIONAL bands...bands like Nickleback Santana Greenday...etc

In about 2 weeks...thats what we will be doing!!!
A Thousand shades of cold (I just remembered this) now has 5 slots of airtime on the radio that we just bought for the next few weeks on 103.3 The Edge here in town, and 2 weeks ago we were just at their filming of the Video Undisputed...they will now be aired on MTV this friday.....
Still with me?? LOL

We are now starting negotiations with Arista and Virgin records to promote THEIR national acts...Virgin records has Madonna and Santana (thats all I remember off the top of my head)

The record labels will pay us insane amounts of $$ to promote their unknown national acts and some of the more well known acts...I will do the photography, press release photos, website shots, portfolios...and still photography on video sets....WHEW...I think thats it so far


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 31, 2006)

ShelleySnapz said:
			
		

> LOL Here is some more clarification for those of you scratching your heads....
> 
> Ok Chris is the founder of New level Promotions, his daughter whitney is his assistant, I am the photographer and Matt is the graphic artist
> 
> ...





whi sounds hilarious! congrats once again


----------



## EBphotography (Aug 31, 2006)

That does sound exciting!  If you meet Nickelback, be sure to catch me an autograph.


----------



## jemmy (Aug 31, 2006)

Like I said before, let me know when Eddie Veddar comes knocking....  So cool Shelley.. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!  Imagine the equipment you will be able to buy!!!!!  _*oooooooooooooooooo jealous*_ xxx jem xxx


----------



## BubblePixel (Sep 1, 2006)

OMG!!!  I'm so excited for you!!!
Way to go!!!

Congrats!!! :thumbup:


----------

